
Show HN: Google Analytics for your personal location - DanBlake
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/saunter-share-your-day/id1322101759
======
DanBlake
Been working on this for about a year. Basically my first real 'startup' since
I launched Tinychat nearly a decade ago. Essentially, this is google analytics
for where you have been. It makes use of a local database on the phone itself
so you have control over your data. The only external calls it makes are
anonymous ones to either google or foursquare to get names of places if you
stay there for more than 15 minutes.

This app was created to answer questions that are not possible to easily
answer now, like "What are my top 10 restaurants in miami" or "when was the
last time I was at the dentist". While perhaps the audience for such data isnt
as large as social platforms, I believe that there is enough utility in this
for it to succeed.

The app itself is built in react (so android version coming in next few weeks)
and makes use of custom geofence zones to accurately (in testing, more
accurate than any other app in the ios app store) get your location and track
your path with minimal battery drain of about 3-5% per day. All this done in
the background.

Right now, the analytics options are just getting started but we are building
out a full suite of detailed 'drill downs' for people to explore their data,
even with the ability for you to write your own queries if you choose.

Id appreciate any comments or criticisms, be as harsh as you want- This app
was a huge undertaking and if there are shortcomings I want to hear them.

~~~
Binger99
It does seem like an interesting idea. The big problem I have is one of
privacy as I would be uncomfortable with submitting my location data (even if
anonymized) to an offsite entity.

I would hope that you have an easily accessible "kill" switch to turn off
tracking.

Coincidently, I was just considering what would be involved in creating such
an app for myself. My curiosity was piqued when I cam across the Super Day
app.

[https://superday.toggl.com/automatic-productivity-
logging/](https://superday.toggl.com/automatic-productivity-logging/)

